# Posting pictures



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Just a wee question about posting pictures on this site. When i post pictures i have to upload them to my computer then upload them to this site which takes me ages when uploading a few at a time. I can understand this when im uploading my own personal pictures but when im trying to copy and paste them onto this site then it doesnt work. I have to upload them from the net then upload them to this site. Any other forum im a member on all i have to do is copy and paste and it stays in my post but on here i cant do it.

Just curious am i doing something wrong or is this the way the owner wants pictures to be uploaded


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha... you've never quite got the grasp of this have you :lol:

Find an image on the web you want, right click on it and go to properties and then copy the address. Then, on this forum, click on the insert image icon and select "from URL" at the top. Then paste the address into the box. Simples


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Or you can use the image tags


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

When you're posting a message in the "Reply to thread box at bottom of page, there is a smiley icon for choosing a smiley, next to this is a little earth which is for inserting links next to that is a little envelope and a picture and cinefilm on the right , the picture is what you click on to insert the images url and clicking on the cinefilm is to insert videos/youtube videos.

So to recap.

Smiley :thumbup1:

Link http://www.google.co.uk/

Envelope (Never used this, but its for email addys)

Video






Picture/image http://static.igossip.com/photos_2/february_2011/amber_rose.jpg

Wtf's wrong with my picture?^ Can anyone else see it?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.learn-bodybuilding.com/images/bb/kev3.jpg

http://www.learn-bodybuilding.com/images/bb/kev3.jpg


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Not working for me


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

View attachment 64247


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Ha... you've never quite got the grasp of this have you :lol:
> 
> Find an image on the web you want, right click on it and go to properties and then copy the address. Then, on this forum, click on the insert image icon and select "from URL" at the top. Then paste the address into the box. Simples


Ive been doing what you say but only links are appearing, do you know what im doing wrong.

Can you tell me why this site isnt as easy as the other forum, nearly everyone can copy/paste so i dont see why it shouldnt be liek the others.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

mal said:


>


How did you do that ,lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.learn-bodybuilding.com/images/bb/kev3s.jpg


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay cultivator your thread seems to have broken my image pasting abilities, if this doesn't work then, life for me is over as i know it.

Okay.

1....

2....

3


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Houston^ we have lift off^

Seems that maybe using too many links doesn't work in one post or something.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Dude I work in IT, I make alot of money working in IT as a Consultant... and I still struggle with it lol.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cultivator said:


> How did you do that ,lol


just cut and past them lol.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Dude I work in IT, I make alot of money working in IT as a Consultant... and I still struggle with it lol.


Think lorain needs to go back to the drawing board and try and make it as easy as copy and paste because you'd need an A level to work that one out. Cheers guys for the help, we'll chuffed now that i can do it


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

mal said:


> just cut and past them lol.[/QUOT
> 
> Do you mean copy and paste, if not what does cut mean,lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you can copy and paste tho? i do!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Think lorain needs to go back to the drawing board and try and make it as easy as copy and paste because you'd need an A level to work that one out. Cheers guys for the help, we'll chuffed now that i can do it


Err...(Taps pocket) "Thanks" doesn't pay the bills dude!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> Err...(Taps pocket) "Thanks" doesn't pay the bills dude!


Dont understand what your saying,lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

mal said:


> you can copy and paste tho? i do!


Why can you copy and paste and i cant, theres alot more ive been chatting to and they cant copy/paste either


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cultivator said:


> Why can you copy and paste and i cant, theres alot more ive been chatting to and they cant copy/paste either


Strange how are you doing it then is it complicated lol,took me a while to

sus it out.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Dont understand what your saying,lol


Lol, that was your cue to offer a metaphorical payment for our services, don't worry about it ill pay the lads :thumbup1:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> Lol, that was your cue to offer a metaphorical payment for our services, don't worry about it ill pay the lads :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 64252


When you talk about me handing out coin, i never understand,lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

mal said:


> Strange how are you doing it then is it complicated lol,took me a while to
> 
> sus it out.


I followd teh method that i was advised to . Ill try to copy and paste in this post just to double check.

no, wont even let me paste it on


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

first you have to go advanced,when posting.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I wasn't even aware that you could copy & paste images on here?

I know that you can copy and paste the link to an image if it is already available online.

However, if it's coming from your computer then it would need to be uploaded first.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Lorian is it possible to change the site so we can post pictures with copy and paste or is this impossibloe since the new site change over


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

cultivator said:


> Lorian is it possible to change the site so we can post pictures with copy and paste or is this impossibloe since the new site change over


I don't believe that has ever been possible on here, regardless of the changeover? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong?

When you say post pictures with Copy/Paste .. *where* are you wanting to copy them from? Can you give me an example please.

Thanks


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

also how do you get images to display in their original size..? every time i post it's always shows up smaller...?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Lorian said:


> I don't believe that has ever been possible on here, regardless of the changeover? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong?
> 
> When you say post pictures with Copy/Paste .. *where* are you wanting to copy them from? Can you give me an example please.
> 
> Thanks


An example of what i do on any other forum im on , if i want to post a picture all i do is go to teh picture on another web site, right click then click copy then when i want to put it into my post all i do is right click again and click paste and it shows in my post. Cant do it on this site.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> also how do you get images to display in their original size..? every time i post it's always shows up smaller...?


Noticed this myself when i learnt to post pics thou ive seen people post bigger pictures.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

cultivator said:


> An example of what i do on any other forum im on , if i want to post a picture all i do is go to teh picture on another web site, right click then click copy then when i want to put it into my post all i do is right click again and click paste and it shows in my post. Cant do it on this site.


That works on here, but not in the 'Quick Reply' box at the bottom.

If you double-click the green Reply to Thread button it'll take you to the full message editor. That one will allow you to copy and paste images into it.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sub-Zero said:


> also how do you get images to display in their original size..? every time i post it's always shows up smaller...?


Pictures are automatically resized into thumbnails where possible. They open up to full size when you click on them. This makes the site faster for users, is helpful for people on slower connections and prevents the site breaking when someone posts a massive picture..

If you copy and paste them from another site then they will show at the original size because we cannot automatically create a thumbnail from a pasted image.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)




----------

